# Probléme d'instalation tablette wacom Saphire CTE-430



## laurent.slope (12 Février 2008)

Salut , mon problème ce situe au niveau de l installation de ma tablette Wacom CTE-430 .Pourtant j ai télecharger le dernier driver,mais rien ne ce passe .si quelqu'un a un conseil....:love::love:


----------



## Vladimok (12 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Quel nom et version de pilote à tu installé ?

Merci


----------



## allthatjazz (2 Mai 2008)

J'avais le même problème... rien trouvé sur le site Wacom France
En allant farfouiller sur le site US, j'ai fini par découvrir qu'il fallait charger, pour les tablette "grand public",  le driver 5.05-3, qui n'est pas le dernier.
Il faut aussi le trouver, comme je suis sympa voici le lien:
http://www.wacom.com/productsupport/download.cfm?id=180&product=CTE
C'est un autre driver, pas besoin de desinstaller le 6.05.3
Avec ça c'est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## ricchy (1 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.
Un petit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Comme il est indiqué dans l'intitulé, je dois réinstallé le pilote à chaque redémarrage. 
Malgré la présence dans le panneau des préférences et dans le dossier PreferencePanes.
J'ai essayé avec une multitude de version, la seule qui convienne est > cons495-1_int.dmg
Celle ci > PenTablet_505-3.dmg > ne fonctionne pas 
Et celle ci > WacomTablet_610-4a.dmg ne va pas pour ma Wacom Graphire 3 :hein:
Quelqu'un a t'il une idée d'où cela peut venir ? 
Tablette graphique A6 WACOM Sapphire CTE-430 & Leopard 10.5.5


----------

